# Macho Man Goats



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I was out raking up spent hay that is coming to the surface from all winter long and the boys are always out with me just meandering and nibbling on the round bale while I work. Yesterday they started an actual fight which I haven't yet witnessed. I've seen them play a ton of times but this time it was a I'm the boss fight.

A quick video:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Continued


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Our cozmo the wether has been tryin be brave and test gracie. He is still losin to her but still he tries. It might be hard to watch but they gotta do it mama.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice film and photos!  I can see no aggression, only "Uncle, teach me to fight!" and the older buck agrees to take a turn for practice and fun. And he gets sort of kind of getting nice _feelings_! Ng-ng-ng-flapp-flapp!

Had it been a real fight, the smaller buck would have rolled 2-3 turns on the ground! Even so, real damage is rare.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow yeah this was the closest I have seen to a serious altercation between the two LOL. They get along so great. They are good boys <3 It was very fun to witness so closely for a length of time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This is what I call a "gentlemen's fight". Always fun to watch. If it were serious, the big guy would mop the floor with his little challenger, and if the challenger kept coming there would be blood drawn before it was over. Trollmor is right though--even serious altercations rarely end in real injury.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A gentlemens' fight, you hit the head of that nail!  It is easy to see in the film, that the smaller buck is doing the standing up. This means he has the initiative. The raising of fur belongs to the game.

More than once, I have seen a much smaller kid than in the film, being taught by the big billy. The father (it was in my flock) rises both fur and body, jumps forward, and the small one stands there ready to take the crash. Then, in some way, I never figured out how, the big one breaks in the air, while falling forwards, and comes to a near total stop before touching the small head with a sound so faint I could often not hear it!

I believe the father was training the courage of his sons and daughters!

The unusual thing is that you managed to film it!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Irish and Jasper do so well together I just love it. They are wonderful. Irish is crazy shiny right now and I'm pretty sure he's carrying twins.....

Jasper is a wool monster


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ha ha. Irish in his dress clothes and Jasper tearing up the yard in his "play clothes"!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful spring pictures! But twins ... I hope you do not tell him! When I said that to my billy, he glanced at me and walked away: "Mind your OWN business!!"

That rich winter wool visible, did we not have someone in here worrying about wool falling off? I hope she sees these photos!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE the pics. I have 6 goats here right now and they make the full range of wooly to sleek. Fun to see it in someone else's goats!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder if it would be possible to spin yarn from it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Today some of the actual ground became visible...I was a bit excited


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Here the birds have been singing for weeks, and yesterday I was overflown by a group of swanes. The hepatica leaves begin to show, and the sun shines at midday so that I cannot stay outside.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

FoxRidge said:


> Today some of the actual ground became visible...I was a bit excited


Sorry, cannot see your film.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Video not there.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol it was just a goofy video where I was a little too excited


----------

